# Roommates for Califur 2016!



## Entriquet (May 13, 2016)

I'm looking for 2-3 additional people to add to our room for Califur! We'll be staying at the main hotel for 3 days (Friday, Saturday, Sunday) and 2 nights (Friday, Saturday)
Haven't had much luck finding more people so I thought I'd try my luck with the forums!


----------



## Rivercoon (May 21, 2016)

Have you tried the forums on the CaliFur web site?  I found roommates there.


----------

